# Apply ACS with Vendor certification



## balaece25 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am thinking to apply for my skill assessment from ACS. However i just need some information about Vendor certification assessment. I have got Bachelors in Technology (B.Tech) in Electronics and have 5 years experience in IT field as software engg.

Now my concern is, do i get at least 15 points with vendor certificate (MCSD) or it also requires some experience? . i hope my bachelor (ECE) won't be considered .

Could someone please provide assistance on this case?

So i can calculate my points accordingly

Assumption calculation:

age: 30
graduation: nil (vendor certification): 15
australian ep: 1yr (4 years deducted for non IT (ECE)) : 5
IELTS score: 7 : 10

60 points

Regards
bala


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vendor certifications count as Diplomas not Bachelors. 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## balaece25 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot.

So can i assume that i will get atleast 10 points with vendor certification as my BE not contains 20% ICT to consider. please elaborate ..thanks again


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

why do you want vendor certificates ?
Bachelors in ECE will be tagged by ACS as ICT Major & AQF euivalent bachelors degree. you can claim 15 pints for this degree.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

But Bachelors with ECE will loose your experience upto 4 years.. Do keep this in mind..


----------



## balaece25 (Oct 24, 2014)

prgeek001 said:


> But Bachelors with ECE will loose your experience upto 4 years.. Do keep this in mind..


thanks ginjaninja & prgeekoo1..
so can i get 15 points from my ece degree with default ict courses?. because i didn't take operation systems & rdbms as electives in final semester. it makes me worrying whether it will cover 20% ict. default subjects includes c, oops, microprocessor & labs,network & labs, dsp,dip ..n communication papers satellite,mobile,wireless)..

yes prgeekoo1, you are correct .4 years will be deducted from experience. as of now i have 2.8 years (offshore) + 2.2 years (sydney) equals 5 years. so i can claim only 5 points for 1 year australian exp.

so finally i will get around
age 30
ece 15
australia exp: 5
ielts score need to be atleast 7: 10
60

am i correct?.. sorry for my english.. i want to stay in sydney.is there any other way to improve points?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is the link of ANZSCO Descriptions from ACS, check your subjects in respective code before you apply for assessment :

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf

As per my understanding, if you have total of 5 yrs, after deduction you will be left with 1 yr of experience. You will get zero points. 

Only one thing can get you 5 points, If you applying from onshore, and your last 12 months is immediately before lodging the application. 

Also here is the points summary sheet for your reference.

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf

HTH


----------



## balaece25 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot..yes now iam in Australia gng to complete 5 years by this month end and plan to apply next month, so I beleive I will get 5 points..

One more confusion. It looks like my ICT portions not covered 20% as per 261313 software engg. But I assume this will not impact 15 points for graduation.is that correct?.or getting some vendor certification will help?.

Thanks again
Bala


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Me including 100s other applicants have Bachelors in ECE and its assessed as ICT major (not closely related to nominated occupation)
You ll get 15 points for degree.
Out of 5 yrs first 4 yrs will be deducted but as you have experience in Australia. you can claim 5 points for the 5th year.
Education : 15
Aust Exp : 05

Goodluck with your application hopefully no more confusions.
Vendor certificates are literally of no use.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Vendor Cert are useful only when you dont have any accredited qualification. In your case its not required as you will get 15 points out of it and Vendor Cert will give you 10 points.

GinjaNINJA, Vendor Certs might save your life if you have degree like BCOM or BA and you are in IT or Network fields for long. I have seen many people who are in top management positions but dont have a a engineering degree.

Hope this helps


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

if only i can add this now ["(in your case)"] at the end of last line of my previous post in this thread wherein the conversation is on with balaece25 & not in general 

Really need to check my choice of words. Dont I ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

It depends mate, but i was referring in general. Since many aspiring people read the forum so choice of words really matters..

Any how, For balaece25 it is not useful and a right choice to fillin.. After all our goal is one  

HTH always


----------



## balaece25 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks GinjaNINJA & Prgeek001.

Now it is crystal clear.. Thanks a lot..

Regards
bala


----------



## ReservoirPenguin (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello,

Could anybody confirm that if you apply to ACS with vendor certificates all your pre-certificate work experience will be discarded as irrelevant. I have to apply through either ACS or RPL due to diploma in an unrelated field. Saw this in a Russian-speaking forum.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ReservoirPenguin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anybody confirm that if you apply to ACS with vendor certificates all your pre-certificate work experience will be discarded as irrelevant. I have to apply through either ACS or RPL due to diploma in an unrelated field. Saw this in a Russian-speaking forum.


Privet !

any pre-qualification experience is not considered, whether it's vendor or academic


----------



## ReservoirPenguin (Oct 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Privet !
> 
> any pre-qualification experience is not considered, whether it's vendor or academic


Thank you! I've also read conflicting reports that they may start counting xp from the first exam in series to obtain the certifiable one. For me the difference is 2 years, so it's important. Care to comment?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ReservoirPenguin said:


> Thank you! I've also read conflicting reports that they may start counting xp from the first exam in series to obtain the certifiable one. For me the difference is 2 years, so it's important. Care to comment?


nope they don't count anything pre-qualification. Actually, they deduct from your experience AFTER the qualification depending on the qualification


----------



## sam4u (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi GinjaNINJA,

In my case I have 6 yrs of experience as a software developer, ACS has assessed my BSC IT degree as not recognised or not equalent to AQF compatibility or not internationally recognised but they have calculated my experience with no deduction as 6 yrs.

Note: I have recently done my MCSD certification - all tracks (dated Nov 2014)

Would you suggest me to apply for review application so that I can get 10 points?
if they consider my MCSD certification will it effect my experience if so, how much deduction of exp?

Waiting for you reply.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## gotoAus (Nov 26, 2014)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 said:


> Vendor Cert are useful only when you dont have any accredited qualification. In your case its not required as you will get 15 points out of it and Vendor Cert will give you 10 points.
> 
> GinjaNINJA, Vendor Certs might save your life if you have degree like BCOM or BA and you are in IT or Network fields for long. I have seen many people who are in top management positions but dont have a a engineering degree.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi Prgeek001...

Could you suggest in my case I have 16 + yrs of total IT Exp but educational wise have Bcom and MBA....what could be the minimum qualified yrs I may get through ACS....

My profressional journey so far

1. SW Programmer ( 5yrs)
2. Technical Consultant (3+yrs)
3. Project Lead ( 4 yrs)
4. Project Manager ( 4+ yrs)

Also which jobe code should I choose ICT Manager or Systems Analysts.

Please advise as I'm worried about the ACS asessment.

cheers

gotoAus


----------

